# Evans Central Display 2016



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

First time Aussie haunter here! Due to house renovations taking over the last few weeks I haven't completed my props the way I wanted, but what I do have I'm happy with so far, will be a good foundation for next year and beyond!

Overall view by day
http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1772&pictureid=22451

Crate & tombstones
http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1772&pictureid=22452

Tombstones & gargoyle









Door Wreath
http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1772&pictureid=22454

Will add some more pics at night a little later  :jol:


----------



## Matt Roberts (Jul 15, 2016)

Really like your tomb stones, the gargoyle looks amazing.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Matt Roberts said:


> Really like your tomb stones, the gargoyle looks amazing.


Thanks! Tombstones all hand made, gargoyle from Costco.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Here's a video I took after dark...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gargoyles rule!:jol:

Your door wreath is charming. Good to see you're doing your part to bring the spirit of Halloween down under.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Love the tombstones Graham. Did you get the peeking one finished?

All I have is some cheap ones from Big W / Target.

I see you got the monster box going. Mine scared / surprised most people.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

RoxyBlue said:


> Gargoyles rule!:jol:
> 
> Your door wreath is charming. Good to see you're doing your part to bring the spirit of Halloween down under.


Thanks Roxy! We had a number of people come over which was good to see. I think it's really getting bigger in Australia now.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

David_AVD said:


> Love the tombstones Graham. Did you get the peeking one finished?
> 
> All I have is some cheap ones from Big W / Target.
> 
> I see you got the monster box going. Mine scared / surprised most people.


No sadly I didn't get to finish all my projects to what I wanted, but as is they were good for a first year. Couldn't find time to get the tombstones rocking, nor the mechanics for the peeking one.

Whilst the crate was a hit with TOTs, it wasn't what I had in mind, couldn't get the sensor working 100% so ripped it out and it just was on random, as the Uno kept resetting - adding to the spooky randomness!

The lights were great too but as it started raining once it got dark, no-one turned up, so with Daylight Savings in play, lights for one night are almost useless.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Speaking of not enough time, I ended up taking Monday off to finish building and putting out props. I finished the last one at about 5pm !

For my monster box I built my own controller boards that have 3 solenoid outputs, 3 DC outputs (for RGB), 2 servo outputs, trigger input and an mp3 player. I used them on the updated monster box and the skeleton dog props.

Did you get any of those stand alone mp3 player boards? I ended up using six of those to add ambient looping sounds all over my display. They are cheap, use a micro SD card and really help "sell" the various scenes.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

I've been doing house renos during my leave, so I didn't start setting up outside until about 4pm.

I didn't have sound or motion sensor for the crate, it was just rattling away randomly all night. I'd love to add sound & lights, your board sounds like the perfect solution!

I had other store bought props (gargoyle & pumpkin from Costco, and doorbell from target) that all had their own sounds. Along with the crate it made for a noisy front porch so I didn't really need any more ambient tracks. Perhaps next year I'll incorporate a matrix and roof lights to do a music/light sequence.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

As an example of ambient sounds, I had a looping track of a menacing voice saying stuff like "Happy Halloween" and "Leave now while you still can" interspersed with an evil laugh.

I had a few comments about that one. A voice coming out of the blue (from the other side of where the main props were) every 30 seconds of so caught people off guard.

It was such a simple thing to do and really added to the overal atmosphere.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm thinking next year to host a Halloween party for family & close friends on the Saturday 28th, and *maybe* convert half/all of the garage into a haunt for Mon & Tue night for Halloween. If that's the case then those modules would come in handy.
But if you're looking to build & sell your scare crate boards, put me down for one pls


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Something else you can look at for next year is some of these 12V RGB lights. I loved that I could deploy them all over the yard and select the colour once I saw what suited that position.

They worked so well I just ordered another 10 to go with the 10 I used this year !


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh, one other comment after seeing your video. The doorbell from Target was a hit, but in the low light quite a few people didn't see where the actual button was and tried pressing the eyeball.

I plan to add a tiny LED spot light (mounted using a brick clip) to shine on the doorbell. Sometimes it's the little details that get you.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

David_AVD said:


> Something else you can look at for next year is some of these 12V RGB lights. I loved that I could deploy them all over the yard and select the colour once I saw what suited that position.
> 
> They worked so well I just ordered another 10 to go with the 10 I used this year !


Do you have an ebay link? Can't find exact ones that look like yours listed. I assume these are just static and not DMX? Wonder if the DMX floods that many ACL members use for Christmas lights could also work? Dual purpose then.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's the ones I bought. (eBay link)

I have some of the 10W DMX floods, but I like that I can just hook these ones to 12V, set the colour and let them do their thing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You did yourself proud, nice set up. Really like the multi color light and your T-stones look rad


----------

